# אל



## sawyeric1

I know you use this word with negative commands, but can you use it by itself like in English when you just say "don't" as a shortened command?

Thanks


----------



## Drink

Colloquially, yes, people use it that way.


----------



## ystab

In addition to Drink's comment, here are two examples.
יוסי: אני לא רוצה ללכת לעבודה
אבי: אז אל
and
יוסי: אני רוצה להזמין את חנה לסרט
אבי: אל, קובי יהרוג אותך.


----------



## aavichai

I have to say that i never heard that kind of talking
but maybe some do

eany way, for me - it sound a little bit odd


----------



## oopqoo

I can vouch that I talk like that


----------



## slus

To me it also sounds very odd. Englisized(?) Hebrew.
A more natural conversation than the one avichai quoted is:
יוסי: אני לא רוצה ללכת לעבודה
אבי: אז אל תלך
and
יוסי: אני רוצה להזמין את חנה לסרט
אבי: אל תעשה את זה, קובי יהרוג אותך.
I have to say the relationship between Yossi and Kobi sounds unhealthy


----------



## Gadyc

I feel that a post like this can start a new trend in Colloquial Hebrew


----------



## sawyeric1

This is so funny . We need to take a poll


----------



## Drink

The episode "Don't You Dare!" of the podcast Streetwise Hebrew is all about the word אַל. At the end (6:00) he mentions this use of אל without a verb.


----------



## amikama

aavichai said:


> I have to say that i never heard that kind of talking


I'm not surprised. This is quite new, from the recent years. 



slus said:


> To me it also sounds very odd.


I don't find it very "odd", just very informal.


----------

